# my brown check



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

hey guys,this is my brown checkerd homer,i wonder if i give him a white hen should they produce white yb's?I want my yb's to be like their father,but if he can't produce white yb's, i think thats the time i should let him breed for other,cos i want to have white yb's in my white dove release. c",)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm going to move your thread to the genetics forum, so it will get the appropriate response.

Thank you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think he's actually a brown check. He looks a lot like an indigo, but it's hard to tell from the pictures.

Either way, the only way he'll make all white babies is if he is carrying recessive white. His pied genes will help a lot in making babies with a lot of white on them. If the hen is carrying pied genes too, they just might make solid/almost solid white kids.


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

thank you trees gray,i hope the genetics forum can help me.


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

his feathers is white but not solid white,and he has some white on his wings,i hope one of his parents is white so that if i give him a white hen he will surely give me white yb/yb's.


----------

